# لمن أراد أي استفسار عن المساحة



## عزمي حماد (3 يوليو 2007)

اخواني وأبنائي المساحين والمهندسين العرب
أضع خبرتي 34 عاماً منها 25 عاما كرئيس لقسم المساحة بين أيديكم
ومستعد للاجابة عن أي سؤال يخطر في بالكم عن المساحة بكافة فروعها
مع أجمل تحياتي لكم والله يوفقكم


----------



## المهندس قسام (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الجنة على هذه الهمة 
أخي عزمي حماد .


----------



## mtouley (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لسعاتكم ونرجوا الاهتمام عندي برنامج S.d.r. Maping Disthinبدون دونجل وتعمل كويس لكن كيف احول الملف من Sdr الي Autocad


----------



## طالب متدرب (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


عزمي حماد <------------------ عمله نادره من الروري


----------



## طالب متدرب (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


عزمي حماد <------------------ عمله نادره من الضروري


----------



## طالب متدرب (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


عزمي حماد <------------------ عمله نادره من الضروري ان


----------



## طالب متدرب (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


عزمي حماد <------------------ عمله نادره من الضروري ان لا يفوتنا الموسم من غير ان نزرع في ونحصد 


أسأل الله ان ينفع بك 


هناك مفردات متداوله في هذا المجال ووددت ان يكون لها تعريف اصطلاحي يوضح معناها 

وهنا سأدرجها لك 

1* (منسوب الصفر المعماري للمبنى )

2* (الشيرب)

3* (منسوب التشطيب)

4* (منسوب التأسيس - الحفر-)

5*(منسوب الأرض الطبيعي)


ووددت لو تكرمت أن تبيَن لي اسباب أو أي أمور يعتمد عليها أختيار اي مفرده ممَا سبق ذكره 

في إنتظار دررك أيها الفذ


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 يوليو 2007)

الأخ طالب متدرب
1- منسوب الصفر المعماري هو منسوب البلاط ( F.f.l )
2 - الشيرب هو علامة تضعها بمنسوب معين ويفضل أن تكون عدد صحيح لكي يتسنى لك قياس أي 
منسوب منها سواء زائد أو ناقص .
3 - منسوب التشطيب هو نفس منسوب البلاط
4 - منسوب الحفر هو منسوب أسفل الخرسانة العادية
5 - منسوب الأرض الطبيعية هو المنسوب الذي يبدأ منه الحفر
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## البــــردعي (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل الطيب بموازين حسناتك
اشكرك بعنف 
أخي وفاضلي واستاذي
باش مهندس/عزمي حماد


----------



## سعيد شعبان (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وياريت نسمع رايك في موضوع الرابطه الجديده


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 يوليو 2007)

سعيد شعبان قال:


> بارك الله فيك وياريت نسمع رايك في موضوع الرابطه الجديده


 
آمل أخي سعيد أن تعطيني فكرة واضحة عن الرابطة التي ذكرتها اذا أمكن
مع جزيل شكري


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اود عمل مقارنه بين اطوال مقاسه بالجي بي اس و اطوال مقاسه بالمتر والطريقه التكيومتريه
ومقارنه بين خريطه لمضلع تم رصد زواياه وانحرافه بالتودوليت مع اسقاط ميركتور المستعرض الناتج من الجي بي اس
عاوز اقارن بين شبكتين احدهما بالتودوليت والاخري بالجي بي اس
كيف اقارن بينهما
ارجو المساعده جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا

كيف اقوم بعمل ميزانيه شبكيه بواسطه
الجي بي اس
كيف اقارن بين طول مقاس بالمتر او
بطريقه ذراع العزم مع طول مقاس بالجي بي اس
ايهما ادق طول مقاس بالمتر لمسافه
صغيره ام طول مقاس بالجي بي اس لنفس المسافه
عند عمل اسقاط خرائط لشبكه المضلعات
التي تم عملها بالتودوليت كانت اسقاط 2 دي
وعند عمل شبكه المثلثات بالجي بس اس كانت 3
دي كيف اقارن بينهم
بعد اسقاط الخرائط هل استطيع مقارنه
الخريطه المستويه الناتجه عن شبكه
المثلثات التي قمنا بعملها بالتودوليت باسقاط
مريكتور المستعرض


جزاك الله​


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد أنك تستخدم ال G.p.s اليدوي الصغير وطبعأ المتر أدق منه
اذا توفر لديك جهاز توتال ستيشن فتكون النتيجة أفضل 
والله الموفق


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (6 يوليو 2007)

حضرتك لم تفهم المقصود الجي بي اس بيقيس علي الالبسويد والاجهزه التودوليت وذراع العزم بيقيس علي الجويد ازاي اعمل مقارنه بينهم


----------



## سعيد شعبان (6 يوليو 2007)

الموضوع بتاع الرابطه موجود لوحده بعنوان رابطه مهندسي المساحه
ومكتوب الموقع وبداخله كافه الاشياء


----------



## eng.amani (6 يوليو 2007)

لو سمحت

كيف خطوات تنفيذ الطريق ع الارض من البدايه للنهايه وشكرا


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله على هذه الجهود


----------



## احمد60 (8 يوليو 2007)

ممكن اعر ف فكره عامل جهز gbs


----------



## مجدى طرطور (8 يوليو 2007)

اخى الفاضل السيد الموقر عزمى حماد
تحية طيبة
ارجو من سيادتكم ان تشرح لى كيف يمكن الحصول علي احداثيات نقط وذلك بمعلومية احداثى نقطة واحدة فقط وطول الضلع من هذ النقطة الى النقطة التالية وشكرا جزيلا0


----------



## المهندس ali (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة 
لو سمحتوا لي بالمشاركة 
وشكرا خاص جدا للمهندس عزمي حماد وجزاك الله خيرا 
بس لو تعطينا التخصص لك بشكل دقيق ( مساحة أرضية - جوية - استشعامن بعد -..........) 
لتم الفائدة أنشاء الله


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (11 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الاخ العزيز عزمي
شكراالله لك علي هذا المجهود ونرجو ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك
لي سؤال مهم جدا لي وهو كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات من درجات ودقائق وثواني 
الي ارقام بحيث استعملها x,y 
وجزاك الله خيرا

ايهاب-المصري


----------



## هانى 2500 (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## sosohoho (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم بداية نشكر الاستاذ الكبير على هذة المبادرة الطيبة بصراحة انا عندي بعض الاسئلة في برنامج اوتوكاد لاند وهوا كيفية عمل او تصميم شبكة انابيب لترصريف المياة بحيث بعدا التصميم اذا غيرنا احدا المناسيب يتغير مناسيب الشبكة بكاملهاوشكرا لك


----------



## sosohoho (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم استاذنا العزيز هل لك ان تضع لنا شرح ولو بسيط عن تصميم الطرق وبعض المواصفات التي تفيد مساح من اجل ان ينطلق في عالم الطرق وشكرا لك


----------



## cemao (3 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
تحية لك أستاذ، أنا مغربي مبتدئ في مهنة الطوبغرافيا وإذا كان ممكن إفادتي بالبرامج المستعملة والمعتمدة بإدارة المحافظة العقارية في المغرب، وإذا أمكن تزويدنا إياها عبر منتدى المهندسن العرب 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 أغسطس 2007)

الى الأخ مجدي طرطور المحترم
آسف على التأخير لأني أسافر كثيرا وأكون مشغول
بانسبة الى سؤالك فلديك نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات وخط آخر منطلق منها
فتستخدم طريقة الأزيموث
مع تحياتي


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فهيد الهادفي (5 أغسطس 2007)

الباش مهندس عزمي حماد لقد عرضت كامل خبرة لكي نستفيد وهذا من طيب اصلك .
اسأل الله العضيم ان تكون بقبرك(بعد عمر طويل ان شاء الله ) وطمئن ومن اهوال الساعة امن والى اعلى الجنات من السابقين .
ولك تحياتي


----------



## طارق أبو زياد (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم أستاذ عزمى , كنت عازو أسأل عن الدورات والكورسات المطلوبة علشان تساعد فى ايجاد فرصة عمل لخريج اداب جغرافيا شعبة المساحة والخرائط , من واقع خبرة حضرتك , وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للأخ فهد الهادفي
وأعتقد انك سعودي 
وسأسافر الى السعودية باذن الله بعد اسبوعين وان تمكنت ساحاول مساعدتك عمليا 
مع تحياتي


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزي طارق
أكثر موضوع مهم في مجال المساحة هو الطرق , حاول أن تتعلم التصميم والحساب والأهم من ذلك التنفيذ الصحيح حسب المواصفات وبدون أخطاء .
مساح الطرق يعرف بالمباني لكن مساح المباني لا يعرف بالطرق
ودير بالك عالمنحيات وحساباتها لأن للأسف كثير جدا من المساحين لا يجيدونها
مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المساح2008 (9 أغسطس 2007)

عزمي حماد قال:


> اخواني وأبنائي المساحين والمهندسين العرب
> أضع خبرتي 34 عاماً منها 25 عاما كرئيس لقسم المساحة بين أيديكم
> ومستعد للاجابة عن أي سؤال يخطر في بالكم عن المساحة بكافة فروعها
> مع أجمل تحياتي لكم والله يوفقكم
> ...



شكرا لك وكثر الله من امثالك :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## سلطان الرياض (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخ عزمي

الف شكر لك ولحرصك الدايم


ابي برنامج لحساب المناسيب سواء للشوارع أو الشبكات


مع الشرح وياليت بالصور


بكون شاكر لك وممنون أخوي


تحياتي لك
*


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي سلطان الرياض
أنا ما فهمت قصدك هل تقصد مناسيب ال Level وهذا أي مساح مبتدئ يعرفه
أو تقصد مناسيب التوتال ستيشن ؟
أرجوا أن تشرح لي بالتفصيل وما هو مشروعك حتى أستطيع مساعدتك وأحل لك المشكلة اذا كان هناك ما يستدعي ذلك
مع تحياتي


----------



## zaen (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ابي منك يا اخي 

1 قانون تحويل الاحداثي:3: الى زاويه:78: ومسافه :1:والعكس

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## تمام الفيل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الاستفسار على الشكل التالي :
1-لدي موقع عام معمول له كونتور (تلة مثلاً) وعليه موقع وحدود بناء (مستطيل)وأريد أن أحفر في موقع البناء وصولاً لمنسوب معين (طبعاً ضمن حدود البناء) ..ماهي خطوات حساب الكميات بواسطة اللاند ديسكنوب وهل يلبي ذلك؟؟؟؟؟
2-لدي موقع عام معول له كونتور جبلين ووادي (بينهما) الموقع المطروح لدراسة إنشاء سد على الشكل التالي :خط محور السد ابتداء من التلة اليمينية إلى التلة اليسارية طبعاً بمنسوب معين هذا المحور يحجز وراءه الموقع (بحيرة السد) ..أريد أن أحسب كمية المياه المحتجزة على المنسوب 100 مثلاً أي على منسوب يشكل سطح ثابت ..؟
ملاحظة : يجب أن لاننسى موضوع الباوندري (الحدود) التي سيتم الحساب فيها بكلتا الحالتين السابقين وكيفية التعامل مع ذلك لأن البرنامج يريد أن يعرف حدود حسابه للكميات ..

أنا بانتظار الإجابة ؟.. باعتبار أني مهندس طوبوغرافي وأعمل في قسم الري والطرق والسدود ..لدي بعض الحلول ولكن الموضوع مطروح للنقاش


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أستاذ عزمى ,اود ان اسأل عن برنامج Autocad map 2000هل لديك مايفيدنا فى ذلك.جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للأخ garary أعتذر لأنه لا يوجد لدي ما تطلبه
والأخ تامم الفيل أرجوا مراسلتي على *****ي لأن الشرح طويل وهو
azmi_hammad***********
والأخ ZAEN اذا كنت مساح أو مهندس فيكون بواسطة المثلثات Sin و Cos واذا لم تكن مساح أو مهندس أرجو مراسلتي لأشرحها لك
وشكرا لكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=48945


----------



## ابو هدايه (10 نوفمبر 2007)

عزمي حماد ماهو الفرق بين الجيويد والاسفيرويد وهل نستطيع استخدام DGPS في ايجاد المناسيب الدقيقة ام يفضل استخدام جهاز اليفلlevel مع التقدير اريد الاجابة لاني مهندس مدني وغير متخصص في اعمال المساحة كثيراً:20:


----------



## dr_aflatooon (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخ عزمى على الرد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وأرجوا منك توثيق هذه الخبرة الطويلة ودعم المكتبة العربية أو مواضيع هذا المنتدى بها إن لم يكن هذا الأمر قد تم من قبل لتكون عونا لنا وللأجيال القادمة وبارك الله فيكم وبأمثالكم وأطال الله في عمركم .


----------



## ايمن شلبى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو عنوان مركز متخصص فى مصر ينظم دوارات فى المساحه حيث انى توقفت عن ممارسة المساحه منذ 8 سنوات وعملت بالتجاره ولانها عشقى الوحيد فقررت الرجوع الى المساحه واعتقد انه حدثت خلال هذه المده طفره تكنولوجيه فى الاجهزه المساحيه .


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ أبو هداية المحترم
جهاز ال LEVEL متوفر في جميع مواقع العمل وبدون تعقيد فهو يعتمد على دقة من يستخدمه
لأن معظم أعمال المناسيب بالشركات تؤخذ بال Level وأحياناً بال Total Station


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي أيمن شلبي :28:
أنا مقيم بكافة الوطن العربي
لاكن لا يوجد لدي فكرة عن المعاهد والكليات في مصر الا قليلاً وأعتذر منك
أما بالأردن ممكن أفيدك 
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## تمام الفيل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

الاستفسار على الشكل التالي :
1-لدي موقع عام معمول له كونتور (تلة مثلاً) وعليه موقع وحدود بناء (مستطيل)وأريد أن أحفر في موقع البناء وصولاً لمنسوب معين (طبعاً ضمن حدود البناء) ..ماهي خطوات حساب الكميات بواسطة اللاند ديسكنوب وهل يلبي ذلك؟؟؟؟؟
2-لدي موقع عام معول له كونتور جبلين ووادي (بينهما) الموقع المطروح لدراسة إنشاء سد على الشكل التالي :خط محور السد ابتداء من التلة اليمينية إلى التلة اليسارية طبعاً بمنسوب معين هذا المحور يحجز وراءه الموقع (بحيرة السد) ..أريد أن أحسب كمية المياه المحتجزة على المنسوب 100 مثلاً أي على منسوب يشكل سطح ثابت ..؟
ملاحظة : يجب أن لاننسى موضوع الباوندري (الحدود) التي سيتم الحساب فيها بكلتا الحالتين السابقين وكيفية التعامل مع ذلك لأن البرنامج يريد أن يعرف حدود حسابه للكميات ..

أنا بانتظار الإجابة ؟.. باعتبار أني مهندس طوبوغرافي وأعمل في قسم الري والطرق والسدود ..لدي بعض الحلول ولكن الموضوع مطروح للنقاش


----------



## عزمي حماد (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*تحية الى الأخ تمام الفيل*

:31: الأخ تمام الفيل
بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول فيوجد عدة طرق لحساب كميات الحفر وأول شيء تفعله هو رفع المنطقة بدقة وكلما كانت المسافات بين النقاط صغيرة تكون الدقة أفضل
اذا كنت تجيد استخدام أي برنامج حساب كميات فبامكانك استخدامه . وايضا بامكانك حسابه بواسطة 
Cross Sections

أما سؤالك الثاني فيكون حساب كميات المياه في السد .
بعد رفع الأرض الطبيعية يكون حساب كميات ردم عادية وتحولها الى مقياس مائي
وشكراً لك :55:


----------



## محمد ودالثورة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا باشمهندس 
وماعدمناك


----------



## باسم مرزوق (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك :31: الله :31: حيرا ياباش مهندس:31: 
ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات:31:


----------



## سعيد شعبان (17 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس علي هذه الاضافات الكريمه
والمجهودات العظيمه


----------



## سعيد شعبان (17 نوفمبر 2007)

لدي سؤال 
ما هي مميزات المساح المميز والجدير بالعمل الان
رغم اني خريج اداب دفعه 2007 شعبه مساحه وخرائط 
الاسكندريه


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 نوفمبر 2007)

أولاً أن تحب هذه المهنة وأعتقد أنها ممتعة لأنها متنوعة يعني بالمكتب والموقع
ثانياً أن ترغب بأن تتعلم ممن لديهم خبرة وتكون صبور ومثابر وتبحث عما هو جدي ولا ترخص نفسك وخللي ثقتك بالله كبيرة ونصيبك رايح تأخذه وما في حد بيأخذ مكان حد 
وأهم شيء أن تحب لغيرك كما تحب لنفسك ..... والله يوفقك


----------



## نورة0 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
جزاك الله الجنة
اخى لو سمحت هل تستطيع ان توجز لى طريقة عمل ملف طريق ؟؟
وشكر لك


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخت نورة
الطريق لا يمكن اختصارها في ملف
ما هي المعلومات التي تريدينها بالضبط وأنا جاهز لأي معلومة تطلبينها
مع تحياتي


----------



## نورة0 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

ما قصدته اخى الكريم عمل طريق منحنى اى طريق ملتف اعتذر ان لم اكن دقيقة باختيار الفاظى
ولكن عندما شرحت المحاضرة ذكرها لنا المهندس على انها ملف طريق
ما قصدته اخى الكريم طريق ملتف او منحنى لا استطيع التعبير بغير ذلك اتمنى ان تكون فهمت ما اعنيه


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اختي الكريمة المنحنيات نوعين :
1 - منحنى افقي Horizontal Curve = 
2 - منحنى عمودي 
وأيضاً المنحنى الأفقي عدة أنواع وانشاء الله سأقوم بشرحها لاحقاً
مع تحياتي


----------



## نورة0 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك
طلبى هو عن
Horizontal Curve 
مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## اكرم جبار (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الى الاخ العزيز عزمي حماد ارجو منك مساعتي في عمليت تسقيط المنحني المزدوج اس دولار على الارض بابسط طريقه


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ أكرم 
أسهل وأدق وأسرع طريقة تنزيل المنحنى بعد حسابه بواسطة الاحداثيات


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخت نورة 
قريبا باذن الله سأعطيكي جميع المعلومات مع أمثلة بخصوص المنحنى الأفقي ( Simple Curve ) 
ولكني مشغول هذه الأيام


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ ZAEN 
ممكن حسابها بسهولة بواسطة Sin و Cosin
يعني حساب مثلثات وهي سهلة جدا بالنسبة للمساح أو المهندس


----------



## نور15 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز عزمي:
أريد مراجع عن طرق تعديل الشبكات المساحية


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت انا مشروع طرق وعاوز ادخل مساحه فما رايكم ارجو الافاده بجديه بعد ازنكم جميعا يا ريت تقدروا مدى احتياجى لخبرتكم ارجوكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ سعيد
المساحة حلوة للي يحبها
وانت صاحب القرار
تحياتي لك


----------



## عزمي حماد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

يا عزيزي المساحة مش مشروع وانتهى
المساحة علم
والناس بيدرسوها سنين ويا دوب , خليك مكانك افضل
وشكراً


----------



## نورة0 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

> الأخت نورة
> قريبا باذن الله سأعطيكي جميع المعلومات مع أمثلة بخصوص المنحنى الأفقي ( Simple Curve )
> ولكني مشغول هذه الأيام



بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
قرات عدة كتب وتحققت الاستفادة والحمد لله 
ان كنت تود طرح الموضوع ليستفيد باقى الاعضاء فبارك الله فيك
اما انا قد فهمت الموضوع والحمد لله


----------



## ليون ريا (30 نوفمبر 2007)

نرجو من الأستاذ عزمي حمادة أن يفيدنا بشرح لطريقة عمل جهاز total station south 
وجزاك اللة خيرا على جهودك


----------



## نور15 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ عزمي:
هل توجد مراجع عن طرق تعديل الشبكات المساحية؟


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

يوجد قوانين في معظم كتب المساحة


----------



## تمام الفيل (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا لاهتمامك وأرجو لمسعاك الخير*

فعلاً بحثت عن الجواب عدة مرات ولكني لم أجده لاعندي ولاعندك وأنا محتار أين يكون .
أخي العزيز عزمي أنا بحاجة لهذا الجواب (حول كميات الحفر والردم -كية الغمر للمياه)بسبب التناقض أحيانا في طريقة حسابه وغالباً مايتم الحساب يدوياً في المكتب لدينا بسبب عدم الثقة بالبرنامج المساحي ...أنا آسف على إتعابك معي وجزاك الله خيراً لما تفعل..
المهندس المساحي : تمام


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ تمام الفيل
بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول فيوجد عدة طرق لحساب كميات الحفر وأول شيء تفعله هو رفع المنطقة بدقة وكلما كانت المسافات بين النقاط صغيرة تكون الدقة أفضل
اذا كنت تجيد استخدام أي برنامج حساب كميات فبامكانك استخدامه . وايضا بامكانك حسابه بواسطة 
Cross Sections

أما سؤالك الثاني فيكون حساب كميات المياه في السد .
بعد رفع الأرض الطبيعية يكون حساب كميات ردم عادية وتحولها الى مقياس مائي
وشكراً لك :55:


----------



## sosohoho (3 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعد في كيفية ايجاد القوس (( معادلة)) المنحني الافقي في الارصفة وما هي المعادلة المستخدمة و كيفية الاسقاط وثاني سوال بالنسبة للاند على اي اساس يتم وضع طول المنحنيtd جدوال pvI اقصد لايجاد المنحني الاسي


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (3 مايو 2008)

اخي عزمي حمادة ممكن لوسمحت شرح كيفية حسلب مكعبات الحفر والردم والتسوية بالاكسل
ولكم وافر الاحترام


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (3 مايو 2008)

*رجاء اخي الفاضل*

رجاء من اخي العزيز شرح الاكسل بالنسبة لمكعبات الحفر والردم والتسوية


----------



## الجعدل (5 مايو 2008)

سؤالي نقطتين معلومة الاحداثيات والارتفاع كيف احصل على المسافة المائلة بينهما وكم الشكر


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 مايو 2008)

*الأخ الجعدل*

أخي الكريم الجعدل
هذه عملية سهلة جداً وهي من الف باء المساحة
وذلك بواسطة نظرية فيثاغورس
يعني( X-x ) تربيع + ( Y-y ) تربيع 
والكل تحت الجذر التربيعي
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمد على اسماعيل (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستفسار عن الجي بي اس اى محاضرات عنه ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عماد قديس (5 مايو 2008)

كيف يتم عمل الlisp


----------



## sosohoho (8 مايو 2008)

ارجو المساعدة ..................... كيف يمكن ايجاد طول المنحني الراسي ؟ هل تكون القيمة الموضوعة في البرنامج(لاند) عشوائي ام ماذا(((( القوس اموجود بين مماسين (منحني راسي)pvi


----------



## sosohoho (10 مايو 2008)

*ارجو منكم المساعدة رجلءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89335.html#post734374


----------



## sosohoho (10 مايو 2008)

*ارجو منكم المساعدة رجاءًءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89335.html#post734374


----------



## شوشوشر (10 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم ما تتمناه
أريد معرفه (طريقه حساب القبو)وكيفيه تحويل الاحداثى الى زاويه او العكس
مع خالص الشكر لك


----------



## step6 (10 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الاستاذ عزمي
اريد اعرف افضل معدات الحفر لتسوية مناسيب الحفر وحدود الخطأ لكل معدة


----------



## القلب القاسي (19 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السوال ماهي محتويات الطرق ؟..............


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة للجميع وخاصة لاخونا عزمي حماد انا مهندس مدني وعملي في المباني تصميم واشراف..... ولكن الان استلمت شغل مساحي وانا بصراحة احب المساحة بارغم من انني ترددت كثير لكن توكلت علي الله 
انا بدي منك تعطيني فكرة بسيطة عن الثودولايت وكيفية الرفع(رفع الارض) وفكرة كمان عن تقسيم الارض ياريت فكرة ولو بسيطة
تاني سؤال انا ماعندي امكانية اجيب توتل ستيشن فهل فعلا الثودولايت ممكن يؤدي الغرض علي الاقل في البداية كما يقول البعض بستني ردك بفارغ الصبر
والذي اريده ولو فكرة عامة علي الاقل عن طريقة الشغل وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 مايو 2008)

*أهلاً بك يا أخي*

الأخ الكريم عبد الله
بما أنك مبتدئ في المساحة طبعاً ممكن أن تستخدم التيودوليت وذلك باستخدامه ك ليفل ( ميزان قامة )
وذلك بأن تجعل الزاوية العمودية 90 درجة أو 270 وبذلك تكون افقية تماماً

وطريقة رفع الأرض هي كالتالي :
حدد المنطقة المراد العمل بها بواسطة الاحداثيات , ويمكن الاستغناء عن التوتال ستيشن بالتيودولايت والمتر ( كالطرق القديمة )
ثم اعمل خط القاعدة ( Base Line ) وقسم المنطقة الى مربعات مثلا كل 5 متر أو 10 متر
فيصبح لديك شبكية ثم قم بأخذ المناسيب عند التقاء الخطوط مع اخذ بعين الاعتبار الأماكن المرتفعة والمنخفضة .
ويا ريت بعد ما اتخلص تبعتلي اياها بملف علشان أزبطها لك
آمل من الله أن أكون قد وصلت المعلومة .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 مايو 2008)

الأخ sosohoho
سبق وأن عملت برنامج للمنحنى العمودي بواسطة Excel ووضعته في هذا المنتدى
آمل أن تستفيد منه
مع تحياتي


----------



## شولي عمر (23 مايو 2008)

*طلب مساعدة*

كيف تعمل المحطةالشاملة من نوع zeizz s10


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن مساعدة في تنزيل البيانات الي سوكيا 510


----------



## شرف الديلمي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا اخي عزمي 
انا اريد اسالك سؤال بسيط جدا 
انا بدي انزل النقاط الي اخذتهن بالتوتال ستيشن الى الاوتوكاد بدون برامج 
انا بدي انزلهن عن طريق ملف txt او بالاكسل
ممكن تشرحلي الطريقة بالتفصيل 
ومشكور جدا يا بش مهندس


----------



## هانى الصفتى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليك يا حضره الباش مهندس ارجو من حضرتك الا تمل من سؤالى انا مصرى و اود ان اكون مساحا وذلك للعمل بالخارج رغم انى غير متخصصواسف لازعاجك


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي شرف ما أعرفه أنه يجب أن يتم التحويل عن طريق Txt أو Excel 
مع تحياتي


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ هاني ... المساحة علم وخبرة ويجب دراستها في كلية متخصصة
لكن ممكن أن تتدرب مع مساح جيد وتكون مساعد مساح
تحياتي


----------



## محمد عبده أبو عمر (22 نوفمبر 2008)

أريد نقل الاحداثيات من excelإلى mapsourceولكن أريد نقل الملف دفعة واحدة لكثرة النقاط فهل هناك طريقة ما وجزاك الله خيرا على تعونك مع إخوانك


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ شرف قم بتنزيل الملف من التوتال الى الكمبيوتر ثم قم بفتح الاكسل ومن امر file اختر open ثم اختار ال file الذي قمت بتنزيله ثم اختر open تظهر نافذة اختر منها خيار الفاصلةثم انهاء تظهر جميع النقاط


----------



## eng: issa (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشور والله


----------



## أبوالمعتز (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس عزمي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كنت أريد أن أعرف الأعمال التي تربط هندسة المساحه مع الهندسه المدنيه
رجاء خاص الشرح ولو بمثال


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ ابو المعتز ...
بعض أعمال الهندسة مثل المدني والمعماري وبعض الكهرباء والميكانيك بحاجة الى اعمال المساحة
لأنها الأساس في الأعمال الهندسية .
مثل الطرق والمباني وأعمال محطات وأعمدة الكهرباء وغيرها الكثير ولا يمكن حصره بأسطر .
مع تحياتي


----------



## أبوالمعتز (24 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك على ردك السريع زيت خيرا
أرجو بشكل خاص شرح لي أعمال المساحة مع المدني
مثلا أرى مهندسين المساحه يقف بالتوتال عند بدايه أي أعمال بناء فماهو الدور الذي يقوم به المساح لذلك؟
أشكرك


----------



## أبوالمعتز (24 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك على ردك السريع جزيت خيرا
أرجو بشكل خاص شرح لي أعمال المساحة مع المدني
مثلا أرى مهندسين المساحه يقف بالتوتال عند بدايه أي أعمال بناء فماهو الدور الذي يقوم به المساح لذلك؟
أشكرك


----------



## شولي عمر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي عزمي اريدمعرفة كيفية استعمال جهاز trimble تاكيومتر الكترونيك


----------



## abdolkadr (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ابحث عن ليسب يستخرج لي الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف خارج اكسل او مفكرة
ولكن اريد الاحداثيات الثلاثية على الشكل التالي ( pointnum x y z )
حتى لو كان المنسوب z عبارة عن اصفار فقط على الشكل التالي :

p1 100 150 0
p2 300 420 0
p3 120 560 0 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المدرمين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو الاهتمام عـــلـي الموضوع pepsi_show2010*********** تليفون0184400493


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ المدرمين
أي موضوع تريد الاهتمتم به ؟
أنا لم اشاهد اي موضوع أو سؤال لك 
تحياتي


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ ابو المعتز ...
انت شاهدت مهندس مساحة يعمل ... 
ممكن كان يقوم بتحديد المبنى ( توقيعه ) أو وضع مناسيب الحفر أو أي عمل آخر
تحياتي لك
وآمل أن تكون الأسئلة فنية للاستفادة


----------



## مساح مبتدي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخ عزمي عندي سوالماهو نضام التثليث او ماهو النضام


----------



## مساح محترف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## صقرالعلم (3 ديسمبر 2008)

عزمي حماد قال:


> اخواني وأبنائي المساحين والمهندسين العرب
> أضع خبرتي 34 عاماً منها 25 عاما كرئيس لقسم المساحة بين أيديكم
> ومستعد للاجابة عن أي سؤال يخطر في بالكم عن المساحة بكافة فروعها
> مع أجمل تحياتي لكم والله يوفقكم


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

اخي العزيز المهندس عزمي حماد _______________ اولا اقدم لك الشكر على رسالتك 

التي جعلت عندي امل ان اتعلم المساحة من خلال وجودك 

1_كيف اتعلم المساحة مبدئيأ ممكن عزمي ان اتعلم من البدايه بخصوص الطرقات

علمني جزاك الله خير​


----------



## صقرالعلم (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 




> اخي عزمي ممكن ان اتعلم المساحة جزاك اللة خير
> 
> مثال اريد ان امسح كيلووعندي جهاز ليكاء 407 ماهي الاوليات التي يجب ان استخدمها في التعامل مع الجهاز
> 
> علمني كيف افعل جزاك اللة خيرأ


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي صقر العلم ... في أي دولة انت موجود الآن وفي أي مدينة حتى ان استطعت أن اعلمك عملي ونظري .
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمود ابو يمن (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو تزويدي استاز عزمي بهذا المصطلح لانه في غايه الاهميه ((( عبارات الصرف الصحي))) ماهو التعريف الهندسي لها طبعا العبارات الخرسانيه او غيرها. ولك جزي الشكر


----------



## المدرمين (22 فبراير 2009)

دلوقتي انا كنت عاوز كل مايخص التوتل استيشن& والميزانيه العادية والميزانيه الشبكيه& وكنت عاوز مزيد من نقط المثلثاتوالترافرس


----------



## المدرمين (22 فبراير 2009)

واليكم جزيل الشكر والتحية تمنياتيلكم النجاح والنجاحثم النجاح والتميز والتفوق .


م:عبدالله سعد حسن عبدالقوي.


----------



## المدرمين (22 فبراير 2009)

_اولأ اهلا بك يا استاذنا الكبير ._
_ثانيا انا بطلب من حضرتك يابشمهندس 3 حاجات وياريت تحققهمللي وجزاكالله خيرا._
_اول حاجه .عاوز حاجه عن التوتل استيشن._
_ثاني حاجه.عاوز مزيد من النقط والمثلثات ._
_ثالث حاجه.عاوز مزيد من الميزانية الشبكيه& والميزانيه العادية& ومنسوب سطح الميزان._
_انا عبدالله سعد عبدالقوي _
_رقم تليفوني 0184400493_
_*****لي علي ******.pepsi_show2010_
_وشكرا لك يا بش مهندس_.


----------



## المدرمين (22 فبراير 2009)

_اولأ اهلا بك يا استاذنا الكبير ._
_ثانيا انا بطلب من حضرتك يابشمهندس 3 حاجات وياريت تحققهمللي وجزاكالله خيرا._
_اول حاجه .عاوز حاجه عن التوتل استيشن._
_ثاني حاجه.عاوز مزيد من النقط والمثلثات ._
_ثالث حاجه.عاوز مزيد من الميزانية الشبكيه& والميزانيه العادية& ومنسوب سطح الميزان._
_انا عبدالله سعد عبدالقوي _
_رقم تليفوني 0184400493_
_*****لي علي ******.pepsi_show2010_
_وشكرا لك يا بش مهندس_


----------



## المدرمين (22 فبراير 2009)

_اولأ اهلا بك يا استاذنا الكبير ._
_ثانيا انا بطلب من حضرتك يابشمهندس 3 حاجات وياريت تحققهمللي وجزاكالله خيرا._
_اول حاجه .عاوز حاجه عن التوتل استيشن._
_ثاني حاجه.عاوز مزيد من النقط والمثلثات ._
_ثالث حاجه.عاوز مزيد من الميزانية الشبكيه& والميزانيه العادية& ومنسوب سطح الميزان._
_انا عبدالله سعد عبدالقوي _
_رقم تليفوني 0184400493_
_*****لي علي ******.pepsi_show2010_
_وشكرا لك يا بش مهندس_


----------



## المدرمين (22 فبراير 2009)

_اولأ اهلا بك يا استاذنا الكبير استاذ( عزمي حماد ._
_ثانيا انا بطلب من حضرتك يابشمهندس 3 حاجات وياريت تحققهمللي وجزاكالله خيرا._
_اول حاجه .عاوز حاجه عن التوتل استيشن._
_ثاني حاجه.عاوز مزيد من النقط والمثلثات ._
_ثالث حاجه.عاوز مزيد من الميزانية الشبكيه& والميزانيه العادية& ومنسوب سطح الميزان._
_انا عبدالله سعد عبدالقوي _
_رقم تليفوني 0184400493_
_*****لي علي ******.pepsi_show2010_
_وشكرا لك يا بش مهندس_


----------



## اكرم جبار (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ابوهشوم (6 مارس 2009)

عزمي حماد قال:


> عزيزي طارق
> أكثر موضوع مهم في مجال المساحة هو الطرق , حاول أن تتعلم التصميم والحساب والأهم من ذلك التنفيذ الصحيح حسب المواصفات وبدون أخطاء .
> مساح الطرق يعرف بالمباني لكن مساح المباني لا يعرف بالطرق
> ودير بالك عالمنحيات وحساباتها لأن للأسف كثير جدا من المساحين لا يجيدونها
> مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


 :84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::56:
اشكرك على هذا الراي 
(مساح الطرق يعرف بالمباني لكن مساح المباني لا يعرف بالطرق)
بعباره اخرى مساح الطريق هو المساح الحقيقي
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## M_O_A (14 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم أريد قانون حساب المسافة الأفقية بين نقطتين لهما منسوبان مختلفان علما بأن المناسيب أخذت بجهاز
ال tachemeter . بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 أبريل 2009)

الاخ/ عزمي هل يمكن ان تنزل لنا ملف اكسل لمعرفة حساب المنحنيات الافقية والراسية والانتقالية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 أبريل 2009)

نريد منك عمل ملف اكسيل لحساب المنحنيات الافقية والراسية والانتقالية وشكرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 أبريل 2009)

الاخ تمام الفيل اجاوبك ان شاء الله :-بالنسبه لسؤالك الاول فى شكل ثلاث خطوات كالاتى :-
قبل البدء فى تلك الخطوات لازم تعمل رفع مساحى بالتوتال استيشن للموقع قبل الحفر , وتدخل النقاط فى اللاند وتكون سطح 1 .ثانيا ترفع الموقع بعد الحفر وتعمل كذلك سطح 2 وطبعا نفس الباوندرى الاول تؤخذ حدود الموقع اولا بالجهاز.
نرجع لخطوات حساب الحجم :-
1 - من قائمة parcel ندخل حدود الموقع ويتم تعريفه ويفضل poly line وهو على طول ينزل لك المساحه فى الرسم برقم معين.
2- من قائمة terrain اذهب الى define site - اخل زاوية انحراف الموقع - ثم site baze point
ثم grid ادخل مثلا 2 ثم 2
ثم uper right corner للتعريف .
3- من قائمة terrain اذهب الى grid volumes ثم calculate parcel volumes 
يفتح ويندو اكتب فيه فى الاول اسم الstratum مثلا str1 ثم اختار surface 1 وهو السطح الاول قبل الحفر. ثم اختار surface 2 وهو السطح الثانى بعد الحفر وتاكد من terrain surface تكون مفعله ثم ok ثم اشر على اسم الsite ثم ok اختار اسم ال parcel ثم ok على طول يكتب لك الحجم المطلوب. وبالله التوفيق . عبدالباقى الامين- هندسة المساحه والطرق


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 أبريل 2009)

با لنسبه لسؤالك الثانى الخاص بحجم مياه البحيرة لازم تتاكد من مساحة البحيرة التى يتم حجز المياه بداخلها ثم تحسب الحجم - المساحه مضروبه فى الارتفاع وهو منسوب 100 والله اعلم . ممكن لها طريقه اخرى باللاند


----------



## مهندس رواوص (17 أبريل 2009)

*مساعدة....................*

السلام عليكم 
 اخي الكريم لو سمحت اريد شرح لجهاز leica tc407 مع خالص شكري لك...


----------



## مهندس رواوص (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد اعرف رأيك "ما هو افضل نوع جهاز توتل استيشن موجود حاليا" ولماذا..


----------



## خضر سالم (21 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم 
عندي جهاز مساحة sokkia ، حينما نرفع نقاط من الموقع ، بعدها نحتاج الى تنزيل نقاط جديدة الى الموقع نفسه من الجهاز ، كيف يتم ذلك 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو فيصل 89 (31 يوليو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة 
لمعرفة مساحة ارض غير منتظمة
قبلة من شرق الى غرب ثمانية عشر مترا وثلاثون سنتميتر
وشمالا من شرق الى غرب ثمانية عشر متراوخمسة وثلاثون سنتميتر
شرقا من قبلة الى شمال ثلاثة عشر مترا وتسعون سنتميتر
وغربا من قبلة الى شمالا تسعة عشر مترا وتسعون سنتميتر


----------



## ابن فضلان (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمني ان توضح لناالصورة الحالية لوضع المساحة وهل فعلا سوق المساحة ضعيف في هذه الايام ؟ وما هو الزاد الذي لابد ان يتزود به من يعمل او من يقبل علي العمل في هذا المجال ؟ وما هي الاشياء التي لا يسع من يعمل في هذا المجال الجهل بها ؟ وما هي النصيحة التي تنصح بها ابنائك من المساحين حديثي التخرج في ظل شيوع الوساطة والمحسوبيات من اجل العمل في شركات المقاولات او المكاتب الهندسية الكبيرة؟ وشكرا واعتزر عن الاطالة


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ ابو فيصل 89 المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لسؤالك لمعرفة مساحة الأرض كما وضحتها تكون كالتالي :
ترسم الاضلاع الأربعة ( a,b,c,d ) وتقوم بقياس الوتر بين a,c مثلا او بين b,d فيقسم مساحة الشكل الى مثلثين وعندها يسهل حساب المثلثات وتعرف المساحة الكلية للأرض .
مع تحياتي لك .


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ ابن فضلان المحترم
المساح الجديد يجب ان يكون كالجائع للمعلومات ويستفيد ويتعلم من جميع من حوله سواء عامل او مراقب او مهندس او فني او نجار او حداد الخ .......
ثم يكون لديه قدرة على التحمل وسعة صدر .
ان يتابع عمله ولا يكتفي بوضع نقاط وخلاص ليرى نتيجة عمله بعد انجازه
وقبل كل ذلك ان تكون علاقته بزملاؤه جيدة ويحب مهنته ويعشقها .
ومهنة المساحة ممتازة ومردودها المادي جيد
مع تمنياتي لك ولجميع المساحين بالتوفيق


----------



## منا عوض (1 أغسطس 2009)

هل ممكن مهندس المساحه يشتغل مهندس طرق ذيه ذى مهندس المدنى 

انا خريجه هندسه شبرا قسم مساحه ونفسى اشتغل فى مجال الطرق 

انا بعرف اصمم الطريق على برنامج الاند كويس اوى وكمان بعرف شغل العمل المساحى على الطرق 

بس فى حجات تانيه معرفهاش ذى معلومات عن الرصف وانواعه و القوانيين الاساسيه لكل عمليه و ال (material ) 

فممكن اشتغل فى مجال الطرق ذى مهندس المدنى ولا لآ


----------



## ahmed_84 (1 أغسطس 2009)

hiممكن تساعدنى عندىكم سوال


----------



## ahmed_84 (1 أغسطس 2009)

هل من جديد فى المساحة ولو حد عندة معلومات كافية عن gis يكلمنى فورا لانى مشتاق


----------



## hawwash (1 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوكم الاوام الخاصه باستخراج الاحداثيات ووضعها فى جدول


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (2 أغسطس 2009)

اليك كل الشكر والتقدير علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (2 أغسطس 2009)

كيفية حل مشاكل الاسكيل فاكتر بين الجي بي اس والتوتال ستيشن
مع العلم في كل لاين يتغير الاسكيل فاكتر


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بارك الله لك ايها الاخ الكريم م/عزمى على هذه الهمه و ارجو اعطائنا دروس عن الاند و ياريت تنزل صوت و صوره بطريقه سهله و نفعنا الله و جميع المسلمين بعلمك ولك كل التقدير


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ الكريم يونس بالنسبة لل Scale Factor ال GPS فهو يأتيك جاهز لأن الأقمار تعطيك النتيجة ضمن كروية الأرض
اما التوتال ستيشن فكل منطقة او Zone لها مقياس خاص بها مختلف عن الآخر
وعموما اذا كنت لا تعرفه فيمكن حسابه والعمل به
مع تحياتي لك .


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ الكريم الدكتور مهندس حر
ارجوا منك ان ترجع الى محاضرات المهندس المحترم فواز العنسي وتجد ما تبحث عنه بالصوت والصورة
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أغسطس 2009)

الأخت الكريمة منى عوض
لو حطيتي موضوع الطرق عندك هدف وتحبي شغلك بتكوني من احسن مهندسين الطرق لأن تنفيذ الطرق سهل بس يحتاج الى دقة وفن
وانت ما شاء الله عليكي عندك خلفية تصميم طرق . وحاولي وما في شيء بالحياة صعب .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المحترم علي متولي 
حقيقة انا اصمم برامج حسب حاجتي لها في حينها
وعلشان خاطرك عملت لك برنامج المنحنى الرأسي عالأكسل بس حاول تفهمه كويس
والحقيقة وقتي ضيق جدا ولا ادخل للموقع الا كلما سمحت الظروف . ومتزعلش عشان اتاخرت عليك .
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني الكرام ارجوا المعذرة على التأخير على بعض الاخوة
لأن وقتي احيانا لا يسمح
وكلما دخلت موقعنا المميز احاول بقدر الامكان الرد عليها
وارجوا الايضاح بقدر الامكان بالسؤال
مع تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق .


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ محمود أبو ايمن المحترم
بالنسبة للعبارات نوعين :
1- اما صندوقية ( خرسانية )
2 - او انابيب ( اسطوانية )
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ عبد القادر المحترم
هذا الليسب المرفق حسب طلبك .
مع تحياتي .


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (3 أغسطس 2009)

اليك كل الشكر يا باشمهندس 
تحياتي


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (3 أغسطس 2009)

تكملة لسؤالئ السابق .بعد تاسيس نقاط الكنترول بالجي بي اس لعمل setting outنستخدم التوتال ستيشن هل في كل لاين انا اعمل اسكيل فاكر لانو الخطاء بيختلف او يزيد بزيادة المسافة -هل الحل يتم بعمل تصحيح لكل المنطقة بعمل نقاط ضبط للمنطقة static 24 hourوتتم المعالجة في الخارج


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم يونس
السكيل فاكتور يكون لمنطقة Zone وليس لخط انصحك ان تراجع المخططات الموجودة لديكم
تحياتي


----------



## a7med elsawy (4 أغسطس 2009)

فى البداية ........ السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

وجزاك اللة خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وادخلك اللة الجنة 

انا اعمل فى السعودية ..... ومعى مساح فلبينى خبرة 20 سنة ولكنة على النقيض منك سيدى تماما 

وحتى لا اطيل انا اعمل الان على اجهزة سوكيا 220 و330 rk وهى زات لون اخضر ......

السؤال هو انا اريد ان اعرف كيف اجهز احداثيات من الاوتوكاد حتى ارسلها الى التوتال والعكس 

انا اعمل على الاوتوكاد بشكل جيد جداا ولكن اجهزة سوكيا حديث بها والمساح الفلبينى يملك برنامج يدعى سوكيا لينك وانا كل ما اريدة منكم ان اعرف كيف اجهز احداثيات الى الجهاز والعكس وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ارجوا توضيح مزايا وعيوب برنامج civil 3d ومدى ملائمته لتصميم الطرق وهل هو اقضل من land desktop
وشكرا لك


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ أحمد الصاوي المحترم
اقترح عليك ان تذهب الى وكيل سوكيا بمنطقتك وسوف يعطيك البرنامج ( وهو مجاني ) ويدربك عليه طالما عندك جهاز سوكيا . وبالتوفيق


----------



## فائز احمد (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة ادخال الأحداثيات من التوتل الي برنامج الأوتوكاد وشكر


----------



## مزن محمود (5 أغسطس 2009)

*الأمر list*



abdolkadr قال:


> ابحث عن ليسب يستخرج لي الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف خارج اكسل او مفكرة
> ولكن اريد الاحداثيات الثلاثية على الشكل التالي ( pointnum x y z )
> حتى لو كان المنسوب z عبارة عن اصفار فقط على الشكل التالي :
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لي انا استخدم الأمر li بعد وصل النقاط ببعضها بواسطة polyline و نضغط على الخط ثم نكتب الأمر liفي سطر الأوامر و نضغط enter


----------



## مزن محمود (5 أغسطس 2009)

مزن محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة لي انا استخدم الأمر li بعد وصل النقاط ببعضها بواسطة polyline و نضغط على الخط ثم نكتب الأمر liفي سطر الأوامر و نضغط enter


 

تظهر لنا نافذة بها الإحداثيات نقوم بنسخ الإحداثيات و من ثم لصقها في اي برنامج معالج للنصوص


----------



## garary (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لو سمحت اريد شرح لجهاز leica tc407 مع خالص شكري لك...


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم التحايا 
انا بسال متين انا اعمل super elevationاي قصدى الحالات التي يجب يطبق فيه في الطريق .
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ يونس
ال Super Elevation بنعمل فقط في منطقة المنحنيات الافقية للحفاظ على الجاذبية باتجاه سنتر ال Curve
تحياتي


----------



## الموهند (11 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو منك الاخ عزمي حماد ارجو ان تدلني علي كتاب في تعليم الاند


----------



## الموهند (11 أغسطس 2009)

كيفيت حساب الكميات بواسطت الشبكات


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ فائز احمد
يفضل ان تستخدم برامح Leica Survey Office ثم XYZ وبرنامج Excel
تحياتي


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ موهند
اذا كنت تقصد الميزاني الشبكية فيوجد عدة طرق منها طريق الميزان وطريقة المقاطع العرضية وهذه ادق طريقة
تحياتي


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ المو هند
ابحث في هذا الموقع وستجد الكثير مماتبحث عنه
تحياتي


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا باشمهندس عزمي


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (11 أغسطس 2009)

*ايضاح المعنى الصحيح لscale factor*

*بارك الله فيك وجعل كل الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك انه عللى مايشاقدير 
أخي وفاضلي واستاذي
باش مهندس/عزمي حماد*

كثرت الروايات حول تعريف scale factor 

فما المقصودبه من خلال الخبره التي تتمتع بها فانت المرجع للجميع 
​


----------



## c.e yazeed (11 أغسطس 2009)

أخ عزمي:-
هل هناك تحديد (limit) على total commutative volume ل mass haul

مشكور سلفا


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المهندس يحيى حبيشي
المقصود بال Scale Factor هو حساب كروية الأرض بالمسافات
يعني لا تكون المسافة افقية 100%
اما التوتال ستيشن فيأخذ المسافة افقية 100%
تحياتي لك


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ c.e yazeed
لا يوجد تحديد وانما يرتبط ذلك بحجم العمل الذي تقوم به
بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## الخطيم (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك....................


----------



## mostafammy (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم انا مساح مبتدىء واريد كيفيه استخدام الكمبيوتر فى الاعمال المساحيه \ وعندى برنامج اس در ار مابنج ولا اعرف كيفيه تشغيله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام86 (12 أغسطس 2009)

أخي العزيز عزمي
إذا أردنا البدء بمشروع وقد قامت البلدية بوضع نقطتين للمشروع عن طريق جهاز gps 
كيف يمكننا أخذ إحداثيات gps وأدخالها الى برنامج الأوتوكاد وما هي الخطواط التي يجب اتخاذها من أجل القيام بتوجيه المخطط على أساس هذه الإحداثيات وما هي المعلومات التي يجب أن نعطيها لرسام الأوتوكاد لكي يقوم بالرسم من أجل توجيه المخطط واستخراج الإحداثيات الصحيحة من المخطط


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ حسام 86
ببساطة تنزل النقطتين الاساسيتين عالاوتوكاد وتنسب جميع عملك لهما .
والرسام يعرف ذلك


----------



## حسام86 (13 أغسطس 2009)

ولكن أخي عزمي هل نقاط gps تتكون من (N,E,Z) كالنقط التي نقوم بإدخالها على جهاز total station
تكون الإحداثيات بنفس صيغة النقط التي نقوم بإدخالها على جهاز total station أو لها صيغة مختلفة


----------



## c.e yazeed (14 أغسطس 2009)

عزمي حماد قال:


> الأخ c.e yazeed
> لا يوجد تحديد وانما يرتبط ذلك بحجم العمل الذي تقوم به
> بالتوفيق انشاء الله



مشكور على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.طارق عدنان (14 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148589.html

ارجو المساعدة دكتور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ حسام 86
نعم نقط ال gps تكون عبارة e,n,z
مع تحياتي لك وبالتويق ان شاء الله


----------



## الموهند (15 أغسطس 2009)

SCAL FACTOR
في حساب الكميات كم يكون السكال فاكتر ارجوكم بسرعه [email protected]


----------



## م.طارق عدنان (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا دكتور عزمي حماد وارجو منك المتابعة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1231060&posted=1#post1231060​سلمت يداك


----------



## eng.amanda (18 أغسطس 2009)

لو حد يقدر يجيبلى لينك فيه معلومات عن كل الاجهزه المساحيه القديمه من ساعة ماظهرت يبقى كتر خيره


----------



## jameej (19 أغسطس 2009)

عزمي حماد
لو سمحت حبيت اسألك الميزانية الدقيقة هل لها كتب تتكلم عنها وإذا كان لها كتب اذكرلي اسماها ومولفيها اذا امكن


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ jameej
حقيقة لا اتذكر اي كتب بهذا الموضوع لأنها بالنسبة لي قديمة جدا
ونصيحتي اذا عندك معلومات مبدئية بالميزانية ان تستفيد من الخبرة العملية افضل .
تحياتي لك


----------



## jameej (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخوي عزمي حماد


----------



## Z e i a D (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا زياد
هندسه شبرا من مصر 
قسم مساحه 
عاوز اعرف مستقبل مساحه حلو 
ولا عمارة شغلها احسن ؟؟
ارجو الرد


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*الأخ زياد*

الأخ زياد
هذا يعتمد على ميولك ورغبتك الشخصية
والمساحة والعمارة حلوين
بس العمارة انعم وعاوزة واحد فنان

مع تحياتي


----------



## sma y k (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة من ليبيا ادرس في جامعة الفاتح في طرابلس اريد منك المساعدة وتزويدي بالمعلومات عن انتاج الصور الطبوغرافية باستخدام التصوير الجوي ارجو المساعدة واريد ايضا اسماء كتب ممكن تساعدني في هدا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## qasemali (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مشكوور


----------



## qasemali (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن حدا من الاخوان يفيدني باسم كتاب لتعلم total station منتظر الرد


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت sma y k
فهمت من سؤالك انك تبحثين عن برامج عمل الكنتور لمناطق شاسعة
هذا متوفر ببرنامج Goole Earth ولكن باشتراك بالبرنامج
اما لعمل خطوط الكنتور فيوجد عدة برامج منها Autocad , Surfer , land Development وغيرها الكثير
وممكن ان تبحثي بالنت وان شاء الله ستجدي ما تريدين . ( لم تذكري نوع دراستك وتخصصك )
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## حماده منير (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أخواتى الاعزاء 
محتاج برنامج محاكاه لسوكيا 510


----------



## omar841 (3 مارس 2010)

اخواني المهندسين انا خريج جديد وارجو منكم المساعدة
1- شرح مفصل لجهاز لايكا 1200وخاصتا كيفة تنزيل نقطة بطريقة الزاوية والمسافة
2- كيفية تحويل الدرجات والدقائق والثواني الى احداثيات عادية
3- شرح لاعمال المساحة في الابنية الضخمة مثل الابراج
اميلي هو :[email protected]


----------



## اكرم جبار (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الاستاذ الفاضل عزمي حماد ارجو مساعتي في طريقه تسقيط المنحنيات على الارض مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## omar841 (4 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم ما هو اسم جهاز التوتيل الي عندك


----------



## omar841 (4 مارس 2010)

شرح جهاز سوكيا


----------



## جمال الطبيعة (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ....... من فضلك اخى العزيز اريد كيفية تنفيد الاعمال المساحيه لمشروع بنيه تحتيه متكامله يعنى صرف صحى ومياه وطرق ودلك من حيت اعمال الرفع والتوقيع مع العلم اننى مهندس كهرباء ولكم منى كل التقدير


----------



## تمام الغيل (4 مارس 2010)

تحياتي وشكرا لجهودك:لدي مشروع مراقبة الانزياحات الأفقية والشاقولية لمنشأة هندسية ،وبعد أن وضعت العلامات (المسامير)حول المنشأة وربطتها بمراصد خارجية بعيدة عن تأثير الحركة .
قمت بعملية الرصد بدقة بواسطة موشور صغير (ميني بريسم) وحصلت على نتائج الرصد ،أود الاستفسار حول كيفية الحصول على النتنائج النهائية بواسطة التربيعات الصغرى وهل أستطيع الاعتماد في ذلك على برنامج معين.
لأني أريد إعداد تقرير نهائي للأرصاد .
وشكرا 
وأتأمل الاجابة ...بارك الله فيك
المهندس تمام


----------



## عمر المشهداني (4 مارس 2010)

ارجو من جنابكم المحترم شرح كيف يتم تسقيط بناية مكونة من اعمدة كونكريتة بواسطة جهاز المساحة ( الثودلولايت) ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير علما ان البناية مكونة من اعمدة والمسافة بين عمود واخر 5 متر


----------



## اكرم جبار (10 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز بخصوص المنحنيات جهاز التوتل هو توب كان ياباني المنشاء


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 مارس 2010)

الأخ عمر المشهداني المحترم
اولا احسب احداثيات زوايا الأعمدة المراد تنزيلها
ثم قم باسقاطها بالموقع بواسطة الجهاز المتوفر لديك
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## أبو سلامة (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم :-ممكن تتصل بى وانشاء الله هافيدك بأقل التكاليف (أخوك عبد الستار حامد0171602765)


----------



## j.dev (20 مارس 2010)

شكراا بجد شكرا


----------



## j.dev (20 مارس 2010)

*لا تحزن يا قلبى *
اذا أرهقتك هموم الحياة ... ومسك منها عظيم الضرر 

و ذقت الامرين حتى بكيت... وضج فؤادك حتى أنفجر

وسدت بوجهك كل الدروب ... و أوشكت تسقط بين الحفر 

فيمم اللى الله فى لهفة ... و بث الشكاة لرب البشر ​


----------



## مصطفى المساح (20 مارس 2010)

طيبب يا رجالة 
انا عندى سؤال رزل شوية وسمعتوة كتيرر
لو عندى موقع تم وضع نقط كنترور بالجى بى اس ومش عاوز اشتغل باسكال فكتور .9996. 
اية انسب طرييقه للتحويل الى اسكال فكتور 1 
قام رئيسى بالعمل برسم نقطتين على الاتوكاد ثم اخذ المسافة الارضية بينهم ووضعها فى المنتصف لكى يوزع الفرق على النقطتين بالتساوى واخد الاحدثيات الجديدة وعمل منها ترافرس يتكون من 4 نقاط تحيط بالموقع 



اننى ارى ان طريقة عملة غير مقنة بالنسبة لى 
حيث تتوافر احدثيات الاربه نقاط بالجى بى اس فى الافضل للتحويل اننا نقوم باخذ المسفات الارضية من بين كل النقاط وناخذ نقطة متوسطة فى الموقع ونرسم النقاط بناءة على المسافات الارضية ونوقعها على ان تكون نقطة التماس هى نقطة متوسطة فى منتصف الموقع 
حيث اننا نعلم ان الاسكال فكتور ليس موحدا على كل النقاط كما هوة اتضح لنا من القياسات الحقلية بية 
حيث كان يتراوح ما بين 99948. الى 99972. 
انا اعلم ان الفرق الزى اتحدث عنة عبارة عن سنتيمترات فهل انا على حق فى هذة السنتيمترات ام لا


----------



## ahmed elyamany (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ود البلال (21 مارس 2010)

سؤالي هو كيف احسب الكمييات باللاند والسيفر بعد ما اعمل السطحين ماذا اعمل حاولت كثير ولم انجح


----------



## احمدالهنيدى (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم عندى قطعه ارض على شكل هرم واريد ان احسبو كميتها وقمت باخد قرأت من القاعده الى راس الهرم فكيف احسب الكميه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي الدبس (24 مارس 2010)

اخواني المساحين والمهندسين العرب
كيف بدي اكتب اللغه العربيه على الاوتوكاد بالشرح السهل البسيط عشان اقدر استوعب الشرح
مع أجمل تحياتي لكم والله يوفقكم ومشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 أبريل 2010)

ياريت تشرح طريقة استلام الارض الطبيعيه فة منطقة جبلية حيث يوجد بعض النقط لا يمكن الوصول لهل كيف اتعامل معها ؟؟؟ طبعا بالنسبة للطرق


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (15 أبريل 2010)

اخى الفاضل نريد الاستفادة منك فى الطرق اكثر هى الاهم فى المساحة رجاء من حضرتك شرح كامل لطريق من البداية للنهاية وكيفية عمل bm tp للطريق شرح كامل جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 أبريل 2010)

اهلا بك يا عزيزي
في البداية يجب ان يتم تسليمك نقاط احداثيات و BMs ( أكثر من نقطتين ) معلومة وصحيحة ورسمية بموجب محضر تسليم رسمي 
وذلك بعد ان تقوم انت بتدقيقهم بالموقع
وتبدأ العمل منهم على بركة الله .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## سلامه العراقي (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وسؤالي بسيط جدا بالنسبة الى خبراتك

ارجو شرح طريقة احتساب المسافة بين نقطتين باستخدام جهاز ليفل قديم ( غير متطور , غير رقمي ) اي باستخدام مسطرة القياس ويا ريت لو يكون في صورة مبسطة لشرح العملية الحسابية 

وهل هناك طريقة اخرى لاحتساب المسافة بين نقطتين باستخدام جهاز الثودلايت القديم ( ايضا غير الرقمي الذي يحتوي فقط على الزواايا v .h) .. 

شاكر لكم التعاون وارجو السرعة في الاجابة جزاكم الله خير 
وتحياتي لكل من يرد وبارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 يناير 2011)

الأخ سلامه العراقي
بالنسبة للمسافة بالليفل تأخذ قراءة الشعرة العليا ( الصغيرة ) وأيضا قراءة الشعرة السفلى
وتطرحهم من بعض . ثم تضرب الناتج في 100 
اما بالنسبة للثيودوليت فتكون العملية تاكيومتري
أي المقابل على Cot الزاوية العمودية​


----------



## فرج الحصادي (16 نوفمبر 2013)

يابش مهندس ممكن اعطائي طريقة استخراج الاطوال الدخليه لتسقيط الشكل الثماني الموضح بالصوره المرفقه ؟ وان بأنتظار ردك..


----------



## almaita (16 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم الله يجزيك الخير,مهندس لو شرح بسيط عن طبيعة العمل اللي ممكن يشتغله مهندس المساحة والجيوماتكس


----------



## تيسير جاسم (17 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذي الكريم لدي 3اسئلة لو تكرمت
الاول كيف لي ان اعرف ان جهاز التوتال ستيشن ليس فيه اي عطل او يعطيني قراءات خاطئة
الثاني كيف استطيع استخراج البيانات من المخطط بطريقة الاوفست لاين يعني عن طريق الاكسس (كريد لاين) ماعدا الكوردنييت تقاطع الخطوط
الثالث كيف لي توجيه مخطط الاتوكاد بدون تغيير الاحداثيات مع العلم استطيع توجيه لكن يطلع لي بالميول وكلما اردت التوجيه يغير الاحداثيات
وبارك الله لكم


----------



## engineer (18 نوفمبر 2013)

استفسار من احد الاعضاء بخصوص الموضوع وضع عن طريق الخطا باحد الاقسام الاخرى

ali kayed 

السبب:


> السلام عليكم انا من لبنان اشكرك واتشكركم على هذا الموقع الجميل والمفيد بصراحة اريد إذا ما عندكم مانع ان اطرح مجموعة اسألة وهي تتعلق في مادة المساحة في اختصاص مهني ts او امتياز فني اسم الاختصاص بناء واشغال عامة ومساحة
> 1-تكلم بالتفاصيل عن نموذجي التسوية (التاكيومتر غير محول . والمحول)
> 2-تكلم عن انواع الاخطاء الثلاثة
> 3-تكلم عن مبدأ التسوية المباشرة
> ...


----------



## mh.hamdi (22 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي واستاذنا الكبير عزمي جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل العظيم 
ولو تكرمت لو شرحنتا عن اعمال المساحه في العبارات الانبوبيه او وتدلنا على كتاب ننتفع منه


----------

